# Cypripedium formosanum and japonicum



## KyushuCalanthe (May 2, 2014)

Here's a look at my C. formosanum clump and C. japonicum colony. The former is just one plant, having started from a two growthed, non-flowering specimen in 2006 to a 17 growthed, 15 flowered one today. The C. japonicum started at around 12 individual plants, maxed out at 23 growths, and this year is down to just 7 growths and 2 flowers. No doubt which species is easier to grow and flower.

The Two Sisters From Asia Video

And the companion article at:

C. formosanum and C. japonicum article


----------



## JPMC (May 2, 2014)

Very nice plants! Do they expand by runners?


----------



## monocotman (May 2, 2014)

Tom,
great video as usual.
Are the two that only thrive in your monsoon climate?
David


----------



## Erythrone (May 2, 2014)

Great plants and very informative paper!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 2, 2014)

Sweet!!!


----------



## abax (May 2, 2014)

Of course, the flowers are gorgeous, but the fan leaves are rather amazing.
Did I hear a bee???? What critter pollinates these beauties?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 3, 2014)

JPMC said:


> Very nice plants! Do they expand by runners?



Yes, in these species (esp. japonicum) the distance between internodes can be very far, maybe up to 15 cm or more. The only other Cyps like that are guttatum/yatabeanum, and perhaps a couple of the mini-spotted leaf species like forrestii and micranthum.



monocotman said:


> Tom,
> great video as usual.
> Are the two that only thrive in your monsoon climate?
> David



Almost David. I've grown C. kentuckiense for years, but it is marginal here. A few hybrids have done OK - Aki, Victoria, Philipp, Gisela, for example, but they don't necessarily flower every year. Honestly, except for C. formosanum, Cyps are touch and go here. The reason is that summers are just way too hot.



abax said:


> Of course, the flowers are gorgeous, but the fan leaves are rather amazing.
> Did I hear a bee???? What critter pollinates these beauties?



Angela, I think that was a fly! As far as I know bees pollinate Cyps - certainly the pouch configuration is designed for a bee pollinator. I do know one thing, something does a great job pollinating the C. formosanum every year since there are always 5-7 pods set almost without fail.


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 3, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Almost David. I've grown C. kentuckiense for years, but it is marginal here. A few hybrids have done OK - Aki, Victoria, Philipp, Gisela, for example, but they don't necessarily flower every year. Honestly, except for C. formosanum, Cyps are touch and go here. The reason is that summers are just way too hot.



My guess is C. kentuckiense would appreciate more drainage. Ron Burch at the PF mentioned that they do much better planted in sand. I may replant mine this fall in sand. Or I guess I could try s/h (I forget who posted a pdf instruction sheet on s/h for cyps).


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 4, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> My guess is C. kentuckiense would appreciate more drainage. Ron Burch at the PF mentioned that they do much better planted in sand. I may replant mine this fall in sand. Or I guess I could try s/h (I forget who posted a pdf instruction sheet on s/h for cyps).



I've tried this species in pots via the cool pot method I've talked about, in beds of silica sand from rivers, and in raised beds of pumice, sand, and kanuma. They did best in the latter, but ultimately it is the heat of mid summer that seems to cut them down. Still, the plant I have now has been growing and flowering on and off for 6 years now, so all is not a loss. This year it looks like it will even produce a flower.

I'm just glad I can keep any Cyp alive here, when they flower I hold a BBQ for friends :rollhappy:


----------



## Rick (May 4, 2014)

Just beautiful Tom

Your work is inspiring.


----------



## naoki (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, Tom! They are beautiful, and I like the photos of the change over years. It is interesting that the more endemic species are easier to grow in this case.

I didn't know C. guttatum also makes long rhizomes. But it makes sense: in nature, I didn't see any huge C. guttatum clump. My C. guttatum in pots are just starting to poke out, and I got 3 growths per plant this year (3rd summer after deflask). They are still clustered.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 6, 2014)

naoki said:


> Thanks, Tom! They are beautiful, and I like the photos of the change over years. It is interesting that the more endemic species are easier to grow in this case.



I think C. formosanum is more suited to this climate than the native C. japonicum. Historically C. japonicum was found in the mountains of Kyushu, but likely not near sea level where I live. Also, C. japonicum is just a more difficult plant to grow than C. formosanum regardless of climate. In my experience C. formosanum is one of the most resilient Cyps to grow period - it just isn't very cold tolerant.



naoki said:


> I didn't know C. guttatum also makes long rhizomes. But it makes sense: in nature, I didn't see any huge C. guttatum clump. My C. guttatum in pots are just starting to poke out, and I got 3 growths per plant this year (3rd summer after deflask). They are still clustered.



Being a very tiny species C. guttatum has a naturally smaller habit, but having said that, the rhizomes are long and wiry with a cm more more of distance between growths. C. japonicum can have up to 20 cm between growths, perhaps even more!


----------



## naoki (May 6, 2014)

Thanks, Tom. With regard to Angela's question about pollinators, I came across this recent review paper a couple months ago:

Permberton, 2013. Pollination of slipper orchids (Cypripedioideae): a review. LANKESTERIANA 13(1–2): 65—73
I thought some of you may be interested in.


----------



## MaryPientka (May 6, 2014)

lovely


----------



## tenman (May 7, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Dido (May 7, 2014)

great and beautifull thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 7, 2014)

Thanks Naoki. I'll give it a read tonight. While in Sichuan I got to see bees at work on C. flavum which was pretty cool, and as a kid C. acaule in the woods of New York. I'd imagine the tiny off colored flowers like C. debile and C. elegans might attract flies. Fascinating stuff.


----------

